# How to sterilize plastic orchid pots?



## papheteer (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats your way of sterilizing plastic pots? Would lysol wipes or alcohol, and soap and water suffice? Thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 20, 2014)

Bleach bath.


----------



## papheteer (Jun 20, 2014)

Ibn, What concentration of bleach do you use and how long do you soak them?


----------



## eggshells (Jun 20, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Ibn, What concentration of bleach do you use and how long do you soak them?



1 tsp per gallon. I leave it overnight as I like clean white clear pots.


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

i scrub them then let them sit in straight bleach for about 20 mins and rinse.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2014)

Throw in dishwasher, then soak in bucket with 5% bleach solution 48 hours, then rinse thoroughly (or throw in dishwasher again).


----------



## gonewild (Jun 20, 2014)

If you want to sterilize the pots bleach is the best.

10% bleach in water and soak pots for 10 minutes. 
This will "sterilize" killing virus and other pathogens.
If the pots have much organic matter you should either rinse them off first or just make the bleach solution stronger.

Weaker solutions with a longer time of soaking may not "sterilize" the pots but they will look clean.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

I do the bleach thing then put the pots into trays and hose them off, thoroughly. Leave them in the sun for a few days - the UV helps.
Remember, the most important part of cleaning the pots is not the sterilant but removing organic matter (adherent roots) which harbours the 'baddies'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2014)

I clean the pots first with a jet spray of water, then I soak the pots overnight in a 10% bleach solution. Cleans and sterilizes. Doesn't remove the hard water spots, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2014)

Physan!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 20, 2014)

I clean the pot with water and soap and I sometimes put them on the dish washer. The goal is the remove the organic matter. And after that, I soak them for several hours on a 10 % bleach solution.


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2014)

You can also use a hand held heating element, bring the water temp up to about 80C for 30mins or so. I also use it to sterilize rain water for seedlings out of flask. Use it the next day of course not when its 80 degrees!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2014)

I use bleach spray.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2014)

Physan/rd20 types will work if there is no dirt/soil but if there is it won't penetrate and sterilize everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 20, 2014)

If I'm motivated and have the time, I hand scrub the pots. If I'm busy or just not motivated, I'll put them in the dishwasher. This is to dislodge as much dirt, much, algae, detritus, and whatever else from the pots.

Then I soak them at least over night in a bucket with lots of bleach. Probably around 1 - 2 cups per 5 gallons of water (sorry for the non-metric units of measure). I make sure that everything is completely covered. Since plastic tends to float, I'll stack a clay pot or saucer on top just to keep the pots fully submerged. I also try to jiggle and shuffle things around a few times to make sure that all the air pockets are emptied out.

Then after a day or two, sometimes more, I rinse a couple of times. After that, I do another soak, but this time I use dechlorinator (Prime) at several times the amount recommended for treating tap water. One more rinse, and then I set them out to dry.


----------



## Catt Mandu (Jun 22, 2014)

Disinfectants (such as alcohol) may take care of bacteria and fungi, but not viruses. To disinfect plastic sufficient to kill viruses, you need something that will physically oxidize or otherwise chemically break down the virus.

Once of the cheapest and most effective things is chlorine bleach. I usually wait until I have many pots to sterilize at one time.


Scrub the pots really well to remove as much dirt and attached plant material as possible. Place all cleaned pots in a large *covered* container (such as a 5-gallon bucket with a lid). Fill with prevoiusly mixed bleach diluted with water (cup of bleach diluted with enough water to cover the pots). Let it stand somewhere (outdoors, garage, etc.), longer is better, probably a few hours is sufficient. Rinse thoroughly afterward.


----------



## gotsomerice (Jun 25, 2014)

I throw mines in the dishwasher!


----------



## papheteer (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips! I've decided to wash them clean with soap and water and soak in 10% bleach solution!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 9, 2014)

Bleach is terrible for the environment. Physan is more expensive, but works very well.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2014)

And you think Physan is not bad for the environment?


----------



## Ray (Jul 10, 2014)

...about as bad as bleach.

If I'm not really motivated, I throw them in the trash. If I am motivated, I throw them in the recycle bin.

Plastics get brittle with time, and it's just not worth the hassle of repotting - again - when they break during normal handling.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2014)

Ray said:


> ...about as bad as bleach.
> 
> Ray Barkalow
> Sent using Tapatalk



I have damaged plants with Physan but never with bleach.
Here in the Amazon while out in the jungle areas it is common practice to treat water with bleach and then drink it, no problem. But I would never consider drinking water with Physan. 

I am really interested to know how Physan is not less harmful than bleach.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2014)

Personally, I'm not super concerned with teh effect my cleaning pots will have on the environment. I use Physan and a plastic brush because it works very well.


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2014)

It's comparing apples and oranges, Lance.

I have never seen any plant damage with the use of bleach or Physan, but they require different concentrations to be effective. 

If I used Physan at the same concentration I used bleach (one ounce per gallon), I'm quite sure there would be damage, but I'm also certain that if I used bleach at the rate I used Physan (1/2 teaspoon/gal), I wouldn't get a thorough a kill of pathogens.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, you guys use the dishwasher to clean your pots?

The certain knowledge that if I did that my wife would murder me keeps me from being able to.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2014)

silence882 said:


> Wow, you guys use the dishwasher to clean your pots?


Only when she's out of the house long enough.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2014)

Since I am the wife, I can do it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Since I am the wife, I can do it!



You've female???? (or have I missed something)

Id be skinned alive if I used the dishwasher.
Anyway the pots dont need to be sterile, just a bit clean.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2014)

I am a woman and I clean the pots with a dishwasher!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2014)

Its 'funny' how I made a gender assumption based on the 'language' you post with - my bad.


----------

